# Wide Body Beetle built by LTMW



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Debuted at Sema today and it is glorious. I'll post pics as soon as my phone stops acting funny. For those who've seen it, what do you think???


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

I saw pics, a quick look seems cool. Didn't get to read anything much on it though.


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

Saw these two in the event coverage...

http://instagram.com/p/u_W0p1BLQP/

http://www.vwvortex.com/galleries/?...;img=2014-SEMA-Show-Monday-Volkswagen-645.jpg

http://www.vwvortex.com/galleries/?...;img=2014-SEMA-Show-Monday-Volkswagen-647.jpg

Looking forward to more pics of the orange one :thumbup:


----------



## MdS (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

Very cool. I wonder what kind of motor/drivetrain work they're planning for it. A RWD conversion seems fitting.


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

FLMKVDUB said:


> Very cool. I wonder what kind of motor/drivetrain work they're planning for it. A RWD conversion seems fitting.


I'm so incredibly jealous that this is out. I was hoping in 2 years time to come out with my own one off wide body (lol) with a big GT2 style wing but alas, I was beaten to the punch.




Still gonna do it though.


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

im glad to see these cars getting some attention


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

FLMKVDUB said:


> Very cool. I wonder what kind of motor/drivetrain work they're planning for it.


Very interested to know this too since so far it's just cosmetic from what I've seen.

posted via tapatalk


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Not my cup of tea...

At first (and quick glance) its cool but the more I look at it the more I pick it apart. Especially after watching the video of how they made the kit... Poorly executed. Almost like they ran out of time or money or both. Bumpers fit poorly, rear end looks unfinished, spoiler too small, and I could keep going. They lost me when they said they used Japanese styling (which was evident after looking at the finished product). Plus I'd like to see if the car would even make it a lap around a track without falling apart. With all of the body work seamed together and made from wood, Bondo, and Fiberglas I wouldn't think it would handle transitions in pavement and body flex well. At least that's what I think I saw in the video...

To each their own though


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

2 things I have to say about this car. 1. I think we've all noticed the stock brakes, and nothing's been mentioned about the drivetrain being touched. Something that looks this bad ass should at least be tuned, braked, etc. All show, and no extra go. Ultimately, something that looks like this deserves the VWVortex Super Beetle drivetrain or something. 
2. RWB Porsches have varying degrees of "quality" in their builds. That the fender lines don't meet etc. doesn't surprise me. Kind of disappointing for a show car under bright lights like SEMA, but whatever. At least they could've sourced a GSR spoiler.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

They always cut corners on finishing touches too when they're trying to get it done in time for a show. 

posted via tapatalk


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Been in the industry 15 years now and seen that happen plenty of times but this is too many corners cut IMO


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

The wide body Beetle doesn't have the visual impact that it does on some other cars, I think it's already pretty curvaceous as is!


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

VMRWheels said:


> The wide body Beetle doesn't have the visual impact that it does on some other cars, I think it's already pretty curvaceous as is!




I gotta say I disagree. The ass shots on that ride get me so jealous lol


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

GaryD87 said:


> I gotta say I disagree. The ass shots on that ride get me so jealous lol


In other words you want an rwb Porsche lol

posted via tapatalk


----------

